# Walnut and Cherry goodness



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally finished sanding and polishing a few bowls I've been working on in between pens and other orders.

Cherry Burl, about 11 inches in diameter. I decided not to fill every void, just those that might have been structural issues. This burl was bone dry when I got it, somewhat surprised I didn't blow it up at any point.

A couple in Walnut with some crazy figure, both about 6 1/2 inches in diameter. And to think I was going to whack these blanks into pen blanks.......

3 coats of Lacquer, hand sanded, polished and then a little wax to help them pop.

C and C always welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm sure they would have made nice pens, but all the same ... that'd be out of order 

Great bowls, I love the figure you've revealed in the walnut

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2014)

Colin - Those are very nicely done. You really made the best of those timbers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2014)

My wife was peeking over my shoulders and says you're gonna need to send them to her so she can get a better look at them.  (I agree with her, BTW. )

Colin, you knocked it outta the park with those bowls. Amazing pieces of wood, fantastic form, great finish. Very impressive work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

Sprung said:


> My wife was peeking over my shoulders and says you're gonna need to send them to her so she can get a better look at them.  (I agree with her, BTW. )
> 
> Colin, you knocked it outta the park with those bowls. Amazing pieces of wood, fantastic form, great finish. Very impressive work!




Give me green cherry any day. That bowl almost made it into the burn pile. It was so freaking hard. Had to go really gentle with the coring knife. Can't imagine hollowing the whole thing with a gouge plus I get another bowl blank out of it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice eye catchers there with all that figure !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 22, 2014)

Colin
Great looking bowls. You always turn some great looking items.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Give me green cherry any day. That bowl almost made it into the burn pile. It was so freaking hard. Had to go really gentle with the coring knife. Can't imagine hollowing the whole thing with a gouge plus I get another bowl blank out of it.



I've yet to turn anything green, so I can't make any comparison - haven't tried to turn my first bowl yet as I don't yet have a jig to sharpen my bowl gouge with. And my small collection of bowl blanks are getting dryer and dryer waiting for me to get or make a jig, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2014)

Colin, that's some stunning work! The color on the walnut is amazing! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 22, 2014)

Would've made some awesome pens...............


Nice looking bowls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2014)

NICE work- I love dry cherry burl- but then again I just saw it into boards.............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> NICE work- I love dry cherry burl- but then again I just saw it into boards.............



I had thought about that but I could see a bunch of shrink so I wasn't sure how much usable material I'd have gotten out of it that way.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 22, 2014)

Colin, the cherry burl is sweet but that feather in the walnut is decadent! There's nothing like the richness of curly burly walnut!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2014)

All are fantastic! That walnut is a knockout.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 23, 2014)

Colin, you have done that timber justice. I have to say that walnut is out of sight. Best I have seen in a long time. Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 24, 2014)

Nicely done! The finish looks great, and it's pretty wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

